

AngelList Partners with CrunchBase - liordegani
http://info.crunchbase.com/2013/07/12/angellist-partnership/

======
beat
I think this is great news for startups - it'll link two of our best resources
more tightly.

On the other hand, I hope Gust continues to be independent!

